# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorproblemen

## hans1954

Sinds 2 a 3 maanden last van de volgende linkeroor problemen . 
Borrelend geluid , gevoel van verstoppingen en slechthorend aan dezelfde linkerkant . 
Te vermelden waard , bij het beluisteren van muziek , boxen op ongeveer 4meter afstand , hoor ik links bijna niets , maar als ik een koptelefoon op zet , heb ik totaal geen last van mijn gehoor .
+ 6 weken een oorspray gebruikt , maar dat hielp helaas niet . 
Oor-arts geweest , onderzoeken gedaan , maar kon niets vinden . 
Ik heb het gevoel dat het niet in het oor zit , maar in de oorbuisjes . 

Wie heeft hier ook mee te maken gehad, en wat is/kan er aan gedaan worden . 
Graag Uw antwoord , daar ik het er erg moeilijk mee heb . 


b.v.d. 
Hans .

----------

